# Clogged Condensate from Tankless Heater



## Raleigh Plumbin (May 1, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has ever experienced this scenario? This is the condensate drain pipe off a Navien Tankless Heater. The home is on a public water system that gets ammonia added a couple times a year to the public water system.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

It's like the condensate line off and air handler/ac unit like what we have here in TX. With ac it's like algae not sure if it's the same with Navien condensate line. I know it's really acidic 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Raleigh Plumbin said:


> Wondering if anyone has ever experienced this scenario? This is the condensate drain pipe off a Navien Tankless Heater. The home is on a public water system that gets ammonia added a couple times a year to the public water system.


Public/potable water doesn't have anything to do with the condensate. What material is that nipple or fitting you're holding?


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Has it been set up with a combustion analyzer? It looks like it's modulating too much and building up a **** ton of condensate. How long has it been since last cleaned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

